# star gate sg1 and atlantis



## Langin (Jan 17, 2010)

well I did saw on the star gate site the last episode from atlantis was out so I did check some channels on my tv but only one send out star gate sci-fi channel and I am the start season 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but sg1 isn't even on my tv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but do you like it?


----------



## CasperH (Jan 17, 2010)

Just downoad them


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

I enjoy SG-1, Atlantis and Universe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for favourite, I'm between SG-1 and Atlantis. I prefer Pegasus gate design though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 17, 2010)

sg-1 and atlantis a great, don't see all episodes yet. universe isn't aired right now in germany but am lookin forward to see it:. are the episodes as good as that of the past seasons?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Universe is definitely unique and has a different style to SG-1 and Atlantis, but I still like it, you may well do too.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a big fan. Over the past few months I've been catching up right from the start. I'm currently at SG-1 Season 10 and Atlantis Season 3. I've downloaded all the aired episodes of Universe but I'm saving them until I'm completely up to date.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, having to wait until April apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard it was going to be before then.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 18, 2010)

Anybody has information for Atlantis DVD series final ?
There will be 2 movies : "Extinction" and "Revolution".
Last time I checked, they didn't even start the production.

Yeah, I'm spoiling : last Atlantis aired at TV was not the final one ;___;
They already did it with SG-1 and made 2 movies in DVD format to end it (Ark of truth, and .. I forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I heard they could continue SG-1 this way too if it worked enough, and I think it did as they chose to do it for Atlantis too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

The other SG-1 film was Continuum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I've not heard that the Atlantis production has started yet either, but I'm waiting eagerly.


----------

